# Up close and personal



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And this is why the tongue doesn't fit....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Where does he put it when it's in his mouth? That is a HUGE tongue!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is a HUGE tongue. 

if i just listened to the vocals, i'd be getting a totally different visual.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Haven't we already got an "up close and personal" thread going? haha

Seriously that is one huge tongue... it's ridiculously out of proportion haha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haven't we already got an "up close and personal" thread going? haha
> 
> Seriously that is one huge tongue... it's ridiculously out of proportion haha


Ha, I did think about saying something else but was scared it would end up on several more signatures... :heh:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haven't we already got an "up close and personal" thread going? haha
> 
> Seriously that is one huge tongue... it's ridiculously out of proportion haha



I was almost afraid to open this post, given the excitement going on in the thread which shall not be named.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Ha, I did think about saying something else but was scared it would end up on several more signatures... :heh:



No ma'am, now you've GOTTA tell us!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> No ma'am, now you've GOTTA tell us!


My lips are sealed! Although it would've been funny if I'd posted this in slow motion with some sexy music playing in the background.

Seriously, his tongue hangs out all the time and people ask me if his teeth are missing but he has every single tooth still in that tiny mouth. Now that I think about it, maybe this is also why he's not very bright. There can't be much room for anything else in his head....hwell:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> My lips are sealed! Although it would've been funny if I'd posted this in slow motion with some sexy music playing in the background.


you HAVE to do that edit!! it'll be hilarious


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That IS one big tongue for such a little guy. I call Marlo cow tongue but it doesn't hag out her mouth.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw the title, then I saw who started the post. I really was afraid to open it and get started down another path like the last one!

Do I dare watch a video that's titled " And this is why the tongue doesn't fit...." from someone who's signature still says "Donna Unplugged"!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We just never know with her, do we??


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Ha, I did think about saying something else but was scared it would end up on several more signatures... :heh:


this one's on you. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I saw the title, then I saw who started the post. I really was afraid to open it and get started down another path like the last one!
> 
> Do I dare watch a video that's titled " And this is why the tongue doesn't fit...." from someone who's signature still says "Donna Unplugged"!!


this is what i'm sayin'......

but, donna, lest you get a complex...know that i at least, am just funnin' you.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You girls and your dirty minds.... :tsk:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> this is what i'm sayin'......
> 
> but, donna, lest you get a complex...know that i at least, am just funnin' you.


 I  this forum !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> You girls and your dirty minds.... :tsk:


i'm sorry, but WHO narrated the video? LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'm sorry, but WHO narrated the video? LOLOLOLOLOL


Just an innocent little video, of an innocent little dog, with an innocent gigantic tongue. Throw the words "up close, tongue, it doesn't fit, mouth and lick" into the same scenario and your mind just immediately goes to the gutter..... Bad girls, just bad....:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Just an innocent little video, of an innocent little dog, with an innocent gigantic tongue. Throw the words "up close, tongue, it doesn't fit, mouth and lick" into the same scenario and your mind just immediately goes to the gutter..... Bad girls, just bad....:wink:


i just know who i want to be our 'leader of the bad girls' club.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i just know who i want to be our 'leader of the bad girls' club.


Charity? Emma? Xellil??


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I love your sense of humor!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

wish I knew you gals in real life lol we'd laugh so much (more so than I already do behind my laptop lol)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> wish I knew you gals in real life lol we'd laugh so much (more so than I already do behind my laptop lol)


Funny, hubby and I were just talking about meeting people that you get to know online, in person last night. He used to be on a Corvette forum and a lot of the guys planned a meet up and they had a blast. 
We are a really long way from each other though so I don't think that'll happen but I agree that it would be so much fun! Could you just see all of us with 1000 dogs of all sizes together?!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Funny, hubby and I were just talking about meeting people that you get to know online, in person last night. He used to be on a Corvette forum and a lot of the guys planned a meet up and they had a blast.
> We are a really long way from each other though so I don't think that'll happen but I agree that it would be so much fun! Could you just see all of us with 1000 dogs of all sizes together?!


I agree, that would be alot of fun. If you brought a bloody cutting board, Toby could entertain for hours. We are so easily amused!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I agree, that would be alot of fun. If you brought a bloody cutting board, Toby could entertain for hours. We are so easily amused!


And Chairity could bring all her toys to show us!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> And Chairity could bring all her toys to show us!


We could decorate our dogs with them. We wouldn't have a clue what to do with them otherwise. Put some ribbones, a little glitter, we could have a doggie parade of Charity's surprises.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels says she wants that thing with all the balls on it, and she wants it on her back, spinning.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine would take that fox tail on a big spin.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Mine would take that fox tail on a big spin.


You could put several tails on it, weights on the ends of the tails, and make Maddie into a helicopter.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Snorkels says she wants that thing with all the balls on it, and she wants it on her back, spinning.


Snorkels would eat it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, so we'll have a corvette, a bunch of sex toys, dogs with rotating things on their backs or in their stomachs, depending on the dog, snorkels...

and we'll have charity there to demonstrate.

but we can't do this in georgia...when we left, they told us damned yankees not to come back.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> ok, so we'll have a corvette, a bunch of sex toys, dogs with rotating things on their backs or in their stomachs, depending on the dog, snorkels...
> 
> and we'll have charity there to demonstrate.
> 
> but we can't do this in georgia...when we left, they told us damned yankees not to come back.....



HAHAHA! 

True. We'd have to have it at Charity's house. I doubt she lives in Georgia, and she's got all the stuff right there.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> ok, so we'll have a corvette, a bunch of sex toys, dogs with rotating things on their backs or in their stomachs, depending on the dog, snorkels...
> 
> and we'll have charity there to demonstrate.
> 
> but we can't do this in georgia...when we left, they told us damned yankees not to come back.....


I think it's illegal in Georgia, anyway. Better have it in Washington. You all are much more progressive up there then we are down here in the south. The only toys they seem to allow here involve Nascar and tobacco. :smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Really I think we should have it in Wyoming people here tend to stay to themselves, we could really have a big woop de doo out here in the country where Charity could put on a grand display and enlighten this red neck girl.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm okay with wyoming.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We need to wait until it gets a little warmer for Wyoming  but I'm game. 
No one can hear you scream out there.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes they think well it could be the neighbor or..............well it could be a fox. I'll think about it tomorrow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> We need to wait until it gets a little warmer for Wyoming  but I'm game.
> No one can hear you scream out there.


we ARE bloodthirsty.


----------

